# THV 10 Patrol?



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Can somebody tell me whatever happened to Trinity House Pilot Vessel (10) Patrol which was based at Dover during the 60's?

Rgds
NT


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Ummm, that should be (19) Patrol (Smoke) 

NT


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have since found out that she became DECCA PILOT in 1971 and was in Lloyds Register in 1978 - 79.

I only have a later 1984 register and she as disappeared.

Has anybody got a register in between 1979-1984 and can tell me where she has gone?

Your help would be appreciated.
NT


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

THPV PATROL (Licence No. 19) was built by Brooke Marine of Lowestoft in 1961 to serve as the Dover-Dungeness tender (replacing Kihna No 10) . She relieved Harwich-Sunk tender Preceder (No 20) on a regular basis and occasionally served at the Nab Station in the Isle of Wight District. Taken out of service in 1967 when the shore station opened at Folkestone. Laid up at Harwich, later alternated in service with Preceder as the Harwich-Sunk tender on a care and maintenace basis. Proposal to fit her for cruising service was not implemented due to the limited pilots accommodation. Proposed sale to Gironde Pilots in 1971 did not materialise. Sold in 1972 to Decca Surveys and renamed Decca Pilot, employed in the Arabian Gulf, later at Gt Yarmouth. Transferred to Panamanian registry in 1980, sold to C A Culiner of Malta 1981. Broken up same year. (Photo available as Decca Pilot). I have the ships bell.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

This is interesting, as about the same time (early 60s) Brooke Marine built
a new pilot cutter for Preston (St.Joan, No.3) to replace the ex.admiralty MFVs. (Nos 1 & 2)
She was about 60ft, powered by twin Dormans driving a single prop.
She was replaced after a few years by 'speedy' Halmatics, when the pilot
station became shore based near the old shipyard site, Dock Rd., Lytham,
these served until the closure of Preston due to silting of the R.Ribble.
Often wonder what happened to the St.Joan, never been able to find any
info as to her fate, or any Brooke Marine info on her either. perhaps I'm 
looking in the wrong places! Would appreciate any 'knowledge' as I have a
few photos etc of Preston & Ribble navigation.
Cheers... Mike (jonesboat)


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

Mike (Jonesboat) 

Ref: St Joan. This is really spooky as St Joan became the harbour patrol boat for the Harwich Harbour Conservancy Board in the 1960's. Not sure about her disposal but looking to find out for you from contacts within the HHA (Harwich Haven Authority).

Preston Pilots had previously operated an old steam tug built in Keil (then Duchy of Slesvig, later Germany) in the 1870's (Forelock?) which I think they acquired in the late 1920's early 30's. She was subsequently replaced by St Joan, although there may have been a stop gap MFV type vessel. I suspect that the ecomomics of the case were that St Joan was an expensive option for a limited income base given that the pilots funded the boarding and landing operations themselves.

AndyCAdams


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi. Andy,
That's interesting about the 'Joan' going to Harwich, and many thanks for any info you may get hold of, much appreciated.
'Forelock' the name rings a bell, was steam powered, skippered by a chap called Teddy Butcher I think, there were a number of chaps with that family name working for Ribble Navigation in the 50/60's. An old Preston steam tug
'Musgrave' decommisioned and used as a pilot & navigation tender was also anchored in the river just S of the V wall perch for many years.
The ex admiralty MFV's St.Margaret & St.Anne were used for some time, between the Forelock and St.Joan eras. The St.Anne was re-fitted and re-engined at Harry Alenson's boatyard, Freckleton around 1960, the older St.Margaret being kept in reserve at the dock, when the 'Joan arrived both MFVs were kept in the dock (have a pic of them which will post in the pilot boat section with other PN stuff in near future)
You are quite correct about the funding, Joan was commissioned as the port was very busy then, no thoughts of closure, but all things come to an end.
Again many thanks for your interest.
cheers... Mike


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

Mike

Dont have access to my records at the moment but Forelock had an interesting career being built as I said in Kiel for the nephew of the builder who was a Southampton Pilot. Briefly used as a pilot vessel (probably the first UK steam pilot boat, but not in a cruising capacity) latterly as a tug in both Southampton and London before pitching up in Preston in the 1920's, one would never guess from the photo that she could ever have been described as a tug (too narrow in my view). The photo I have is part of the Clarkson collection. I will have access to my records later this week and will send further details. Regretably I recorded nothing about Preston pilot boats from the now missing Trinity House pilot boat register so would very much welcome details about the MFV vessels. I expect that its a bit of a long shot to know which MFV's they were (assuming they were ex Admiralty). I have put in a request for details about St Joan at Harwich and am reasonably confident that there will be a good result.

Best Wishes

AndyCAdams


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Many thanks Andy, will have a look at what info I have on the MFVs in my archives. cheers... Mike


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi.Andy,
Message sent re info on MFV,s used as Preston pilot cutters.
Looking out a number of photos which may be of interest, will post when I get them together.
cheers... Mike


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

*FORELOCK or FAWN*



andycadams said:


> ....Forelock had an interesting career being built as I said in Kiel for the nephew of the builder who was a Southampton Pilot. Briefly used as a pilot vessel (probably the first UK steam pilot boat, but not in a cruising capacity) latterly as a tug in both Southampton and London before pitching up in Preston in the 1920's, one would never guess from the photo that she could ever have been described as a tug (too narrow in my view)....


I think this was FAWN (some gaps in this):

ON 62212 76grt 43nrt 91.0 x 17.0 x 8.6ft
blt 1869 Schneffel & Howaldt, Kiel (iron)
steam 2cy 25nhp screw

1869 Edward Andrews & James Bowyer, Southampton [the latter was the pilot]
1876 ??, Southampton
1888 James Watkins, London and reengined C2cy 40nhp Paulin & Sons, Newcastle, then resold
1891 ??, Liverpool
1917 (reg Aberdeen)
19xx Thomas Hudson, Liverpool
and then on to Preston in 1920s
1937 broken up at Preston by T W Ward Ltd

The FAWN photo would be interesting.

I think that FORELOCK replaced her, and was a Buckie drifter, built in 1910 (ON 128388)

David


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

This (1937) may be when the 'Edward Halsall', an ex steam drifter
was in use by PN pilots, checking further into this as records permit.
cheers... Mike


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

Edward Andrews was the brother in law not the nephew of Mr Howaldt.

A long time since I looked at these notes.

andycadams


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

St Joan was in service from 1970-1976 as a survey vessel for Harwich Harbour Conservancy Board. Because of her draft and roll period she proved unsuitable and was offered for sale. She was purchased by two people who subsequently sailed her out to Australia. There is a list of Australian vessels on a web site somewhere, if you could get St Joan's ON from the Mercantile Navy List she should be traceable on the Australian list if she is still in service
andy


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

'roll period' that opens another memory bank Andy, she rolled like a pig, as the saying goes, shortly after arriving PN the GM & stability had to be recalculated, resulting in a quick voyage to FD where the then Robertson shipyard fitted her with a pair of bilge keels, I brought her back, and up to Freckleton to have extra ballast fitted amidships, and the anchor locker modified to accomodate even more at the sharp end. She was never a sea kindly vessel even after the mods. I used to say 'bring back the old MFVs, all is forgiven', think the general feeling in 1970 was 'good riddance'.
Some more info on it's way from PN via John on the old cutters, and now found all the old photos available ready to copy & tx. cheers... Mike


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

Ref St Joan

Mike. Sincere apologies for long period off the site. I have been unwell for some time and couldnt face doing any research. Many thanks for all the info you sent it is very much appreciated. I now have it on good authority from Charlie Mole, her last coxn, that she went to the British Virgin Is. The deck was loaded with extra fuel etc. She made it safely but I do not know if she is still operating. Best wishes. Andy


----------



## jonathan-strong (Jun 23, 2017)

Trinity House pilot vessel "St Joan no 3" currently in the United states, still running well in spite of some hard lessons learned.


----------



## jonathan-strong (Jun 23, 2017)

Still sporting her twin doorman single screw how-to combination reduction gear. Noisy, square cut gears. Still fitted also with that lister power Set. Boiler was removed before I acquired her. Dependable, strong, eager and solid. Overall a truly great boat. I've some old logs, which came with her, drawings and records also. I'm always interested in meeting those who served aboard back in the days! 

Regards,
Jonathan.


----------



## jonathan-strong (Jun 23, 2017)

*Builders plate. St. Joan No 3.*

Trying to post this image. Bear with me please.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi. jonathan-strong, having just returned to Ships Nostalgia after a lengthy time, Andrew from Preston Dock control centre, who is doing some updated research, pointed me back to the original postings re St.Joan, and your recent postings are certainly great information, as from your engine room description, and builders plate photo, this would certainly seem to be the 'Joan' No.3 pilot cutter we remember from the 60's. Somewhere in my archives, there are some photos of the engine room and w/hs. etc. which I will dig out and post in the near future. Will pass on this info to John Eccles, who was the senior skipper during the 'Joan's' years with Preston Pilots. Many thanks indeed for your info.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

*St.Joan*

A few pics of the St.Joan (Preston Pilot No.3) 1964
The engine room (port) shows the Lister power set
W/Hs. (port) Marconi Kestral MF & (stb.) Consort radar,
the dispay was timed, and had to push a switch to view,
this was replaced by a Kelvin Hughes later. The unit on the
shelf under the radar was the alarm/sw.box. if one engine
failed an oil pump had to be switched in for the gearbox to
balance up with single screw gear. Those were the days.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Pilot Station*

Back in the late 1960s we at Marconi Marine were trialling a new design of VHF radiotelephone and seeking owners that were willing to allow us to fit them aboard their vessels to gain feedback from users. At the same time the manager at Marconi's Liverpool depot was hoping to land the order to equip the Preston docks VHF system and persuaded them to fit a trial equipment on their Pilot vessel. Other managers in different areas had similar success and about half a dozen vessels were identified for similar treatment.

As the "VHF expert" I was despatched, in an estate car full of radio equipment, cable and antennas, from Chelmsford to tour the country, fitting each trials equipment and then moving on to the next one. The first installation was to be carried out at the Pilot station, on the north bank of the Ribble, somewhere between the dock entrance and Warton airfield. I had to follow the Lytham Road out of Preston and find a narrow lane off to the left. A bumpy drive down the lane brought me to a wooden jetty with the Pilot boat lying alongside. I fitted the radio on the boat and we went for a brief run up and down the river while the skipper got used to using the set and testing the coverage. Then I set off for Glasgow where I was to fit the next set, on one of the _'Flying ...'_ tugs. 

The thing is that although I found the Pilot station jetty without any difficulty in nineteen-sixty-something, looking on Google Earth today I can find no sign of a jetty, no pilings, not even stumps. Can anyone enlighten me as to where it was and what happened to it?


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi. Ron, The pilot station moved from alongside the navigation vessel moored off Lytham to a newly built shore pilot station at Dock Creek, in Dock Road, just past the W of Lytham boundary.
(A pic. of the jetty is attached, taken in the early 80s after the PN dock closure)
This was used, if memory serves me, from the late 60s until the dock closed, I then took over the lease and used the place as a small boatyard/chandlery with fueling facilities, my workboat, and the Preston survey boat moored alongside, plus any others on a temporary basis being worked on. Dock road was quite an industrial area in those days, BUT the inevitable developers looked upon most of Dock Rd. as just the place for fancy housing, so today is now unrecognizable, the creek high-fenced off where the pilot station used to be, with moorings and jetties a thing of the past.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you Jonesie, that is just how I remember it. Amazing that there is no trace of it today - it isn't as if the river has been widened and engulfed the jetty.


----------



## jonathan-strong (Jun 23, 2017)

jonesboat said:


> Hi. jonathan-strong, having just returned to Ships Nostalgia after a lengthy time, Andrew from Preston Dock control centre, who is doing some updated research, pointed me back to the original postings re St.Joan, and your recent postings are certainly great information, as from your engine room description, and builders plate photo, this would certainly seem to be the 'Joan' No.3 pilot cutter we remember from the 60's. Somewhere in my archives, there are some photos of the engine room and w/hs. etc. which I will dig out and post in the near future. Will pass on this info to John Eccles, who was the senior skipper during the 'Joan's' years with Preston Pilots. Many thanks indeed for your info.


Taken yesterday morning in the US.


andycadams said:


> Ref St Joan
> 
> Mike. Sincere apologies for long period off the site. I have been unwell for some time and couldnt face doing any research. Many thanks for all the info you sent it is very much appreciated. I now have it on good authority from Charlie Mole, her last coxn, that she went to the British Virgin Is. The deck was loaded with extra fuel etc. She made it safely but I do not know if she is still operating. Best wishes. Andy





jonesboat said:


> Hi. jonathan-strong, having just returned to Ships Nostalgia after a lengthy time, Andrew from Preston Dock control centre, who is doing some updated research, pointed me back to the original postings re St.Joan, and your recent postings are certainly great information, as from your engine room description, and builders plate photo, this would certainly seem to be the 'Joan' No.3 pilot cutter we remember from the 60's. Somewhere in my archives, there are some photos of the engine room and w/hs. etc. which I will dig out and post in the near future. Will pass on this info to John Eccles, who was the senior skipper during the 'Joan's' years with Preston Pilots. Many thanks indeed for your info.


----------

